# A few native orchids...



## rip18 (May 6, 2012)

This will be a 4-part posting for the 4 species of native orchid I photographed in L.A. (Lower Alabama) two weeks ago.

The first will be spiral ladies' tresses...


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2012)

And the next will be grass pink...


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2012)

And the next will be spreading pogonia


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2012)

And the last is rose pogonia


----------



## quinn (May 6, 2012)

Wow!those are all great rip!I may like the spreadng pogonia the best!


----------



## leo (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful flowers, just beautiful !!!!!! ....  like how you presented them also ...


----------



## fishfryer (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing,those are the first I've ever seen.


----------



## cre8foru (May 7, 2012)

Very cool. I love the detail and bokeh you get with the lens your using. Also all the info I get from your post. I can identify birds and snakes pretty well, but the plants are a lot more difficult.


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 7, 2012)

Nice diversity and display Rip


----------

